# Japanese Lowriders For Sale



## WestupLa (Jan 28, 2013)

Check it out, for those that might be Interested in importing a car from overseas. 

[URL="http://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/CHEVROLET/CHEVROLET_IMPARA/summary.html"]http://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/CHEVROLET/CHEVROLET_IMPARA/summary.html


[/URL]


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice impara


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

why would some 1 import back here for???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Better car


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I REARRY ROVE THESE IMPORTED IMPARAS!! BUT IS THERE ANY RINCOLNS OR CADIRRACS FOR SALE?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I didn't look at them all but the few I did look like shit.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

big C said:


> I didn't look at them all but the few I did look like shit.


What this man said, that undercarriage:burn:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> What this man said, that undercarriage:burn:


Yea there pretty much wore the fuck out. Dirty nasty ass carpet door panels falling off rusty ass chrome rats nest wiring etc


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

over priced:thumbsdown:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impara :rofl:


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Crap! Not worth it!


----------



## SLPGDDMT (Aug 6, 2013)

ROR!


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if any of those rides belonged to anyone here :dunno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ huh?


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

They can keep those overpriced imparas overseas. :twak: wtf are they thinking?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hai!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CEN said:


> Nice impara


can't believe they spelled it like they say it


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> over priced:thumbsdown:


what he said


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

DAMMMMM THOUS ARE SUM OUT RAGES PRICES..... 67 IMPARA FOR 45K..... NEVER...!!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Expensive :nono: I can get a lot better $$ deals here in the south


----------

